# posengucker schlägt zu im podelta



## rob (26. September 2005)

nein nein er hat natürlich niemanden geschlagen :q 
der posengucker und sein freund peter sind gerade diese woche im podelta.
mich erreichte soeben folgende sms: WELS MIT 1,80 UND ZWISCHEN 40 UND 60 KILO SCHWER(WIRD GERADE GEWOGEN) GEFANGEN UM 3:30 UHR ANGESCHLAGEN VON WERNER UND GEDRILLT VON PETER.1/2 STUNDEN KRAFTVOLLER DRILL.
gestern haben sie einen mit 1,20 gefangen.
scheinen eine tolle woche mit guten bedingungen zu haben:m
ein kräftiges petri heil von mir und noch weiter viel erfolg.
bin schon gespannt was die noch alles rausholen...
und auf die fotos:m
lg rob


----------



## Karstein (26. September 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Woooooow, nun läuft´s da endlich mal! #6 #6 #6

Rob, kann es sein, dass Du Wallerphob bist? Kaum biste nicht dabei, beißen die Dicken! :m 

Dickes Petri an die Beiden

Karsten


----------



## rob (26. September 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Rob, kann es sein, dass Du Wallerphob bist? Kaum biste nicht dabei, beißen die Dicken! :m




der war gemein:c:c bin eh ur traurig das ich nicht dabei bin/war :c:c |uhoh:

hoff du hast nicht recht karsten

  :q  :q


----------



## stockfisch (26. September 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Super, sehr fein |schild-g .. bin schon auf die Photos und den Bericht gespannt ..


----------



## HD4ever (26. September 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Glückwunsch schon mal an die Jungs zu den Fängen !!!! #6
wehe da werden keine erstklassigen Foddos nachgreicht !!!   :m


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. September 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Meinen Glückwunsch an die Jungs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Endlich klappt es mit den wirklich Großen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rob...dat wird dir auch noch gelingen...wenn nicht in diesem,aber dann im nächsten Leben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Irgendwann machen wir den Trip beide noch zusammen.Dann schlagen wir aber richtig zu.


----------



## Anni (27. September 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

super fang #6 #6 #r 

bringen die auch die welsis mit heim oder dürfen die wieder schwimmen,damit rob beim nächsten mal auch was kapitales an der angel hat:q


----------



## posengucker (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Hallo,

ich bin soeben daheim angekommen und bin sehr müde.

Nur soviel: es war ein unvergessliches Erlebnis mit dem grossen Waller.
Er hatte knapp über 41 Kilo.

Ein 130+ ist leider kurz vor der Landung ausgeschlitzt.

Bericht und Fotos folgen demnächst.
lg
Werner


----------



## FraBau (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Hallo Werner!

Bin schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht und die Fotos.......

PETRI HEIL zu dem 41kg Waller#6


----------



## b&z_hunter (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Toll,Toll !
Ist ja fast wie bei uns an der Oder.
Oder zumindest FAST.
Viel Spaß noch im Ausland. #6


----------



## rob (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

schön das du wieder heil zuhause bist:m
freu mich schon auf den bericht und die fotos!!lg rob


----------



## Drohne (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Na Servas! Das ist aber ein Mordsdrum von einem Fisch. Meine Weisl und ich freuem sich für Dich, lieber Werner und gratulieren recht herzlich zu diesem tollen Fang#6! 

Da wird der Rob aber was zum kiefeln haben:q wenn die Latte dermaßen hoch liegt. Aber wie wir diesen kennen nimmt er die Herausfordeung an und ruht nicht eher bis auch er so einen Prachtburschen ins grüne legt. 

Petri Heil jedenfalls zu diesem schönen Erfolg

von Drohne und seinem Weisl


----------



## Achim_68 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Glückwunsch an die Catfishfraktion...super Fisch!!!!!



Rob ich drück dir die Daumen - es wird schon klappen mit dem großen Siluris, denk an meine Worte.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> schön das du wieder heil zuhause bist:m
> freu mich schon auf den bericht und die fotos!!lg rob



ich mich aber auch vor allem auf die Detail´s wie Montage & Köder ...!!!:m


----------



## posengucker (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Hallo,

Danke für die Glückwünsche.

Ich hoffe, den Bericht am Wochenende verfassen zu können.
Vielleicht kann Euch der Soxl mit dem Ebrobericht ein bischen über die Runden bringen.

lg
Werner


----------



## HD4ever (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

dein Avatar läßt ja schon auf nen guten Bericht hoffen !!!   #6 :m


----------



## posengucker (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Hi,

habe soeben mit Thomas Kontakt aufgenommen.

Der Bericht erscheint in der Dezemberausgabe des Anglerboardmagazins.


lg
Werner


----------



## Jirko (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

...was aber nich unbedingt heißen muß, daß du ihn hier nicht reintackern darfst werner ... hannibal würde jetzt sagen: flinkflink :m

apropos werner: nen digges petri nachträglich für diesen prachtwaller - dunnerschlach!!! #6


----------



## posengucker (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Na gut,

wenn ich eine halbwegs akzeptable Rohfassung des Berichtes vorliegen habe, werde ich ihn hier reinstellen.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

na das wollen wir aber hoffen:m
danke werner fürs tippen...schon mal im voraus:q
so ein schöner fisch!
lg#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

...auf diesen Bericht freu ich mich schon.
Also lass uns nicht zu lange warten.


----------



## posengucker (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Wie versprochen:

„In 50 Tagen fängst du einen grossen Fisch“ prophezeite mir meine 7jährige Nichte eines Morgens, als sie sich als Wahrsagerin versuchte. Sollte Sie Recht behalten?

49 Tage später: Wir, mein Freund Peter und ich, treffen früh morgens in Ca’Tiepolo ein. Es ist 5:30 und hinter uns liegt eine 6stündige Anreise aus Österreich. Der Ort schläft noch und wir beschließen trotz so früher Stunde zum Camp am Po di Gnocca zu fahren. Nachdem ein kurzer Versuch, im Auto ein bischen Schlaf zu ergattern fehlschlägt und im Camp noch keine Lebenszeichen zu vernehmen sind, feedern wir ein bischen mit Wurm. Das Wasser hat eine leicht grünliche Färbung und es sind kaum Sandwolken zu sehen, also gute Bedingungen. 
Wir wollen diesmal auch Köderfische neben den Standardköder Aal an den Haken hängen.
Der erste Biss bringt einen kleinen Waller mit ca. 30 cm Länge. Welch eine Begrüßung des Flusses. Die kleinen Welse sind aktiv und so hofften wir, dass auch die größeren Verwandten Hunger auf unsere Köder verspüren werden.

Danach ging es ins Camp, wo wir von Harry wie immer herzlich empfangen wurden. 
Noch ein paar Einkäufe im nahen Supermarkt getätigt und alle Utensilien im Boot verstaut. Da wir vor hatten, einige Tage am Wasser zu bleiben, war schon einiges Organisationstalent gefragt, um alles sinnvoll zu verstauen. Mir ist eine strenge Ordnung an Bord immer sehr wichtig, damit im Fall der Fälle alle wichtigen Dinge an ihren Ort sind und durch Schlamperei nicht unnötig Stress hervorgerufen wird.

Mit der Prophezeiung meiner Nichte im Hinterkopf starteten wir unsere erste Drift. Die Welse reagierten auf das Klopfen mit dem Wallerholz und nach ca. 30 Minuten der erste Biss. Leider hatte sich der Aal um das Vorfach gewickelt und so ging der Anschlag ins Leere. Die Drift brachte weiter nichts ein und so beschlossen wir die Nacht an einer Sandbank neben einem Bacheinlauf mit ca. 2 Meter Wassertiefe zu verbringen. Die Montagen wurden auf ca. 1 Meter eingestellt. Nachdem alles hergerichtet war, wurde es Zeit, für unser leibliches Wohl zu sorgen. Es gab Nudeln mit Pesto und als Degestiv guten Grappa, wobei der erste Schluck den Welsen zukam. In der Dunkelheit hörten wir am gegenüberliegenden Ufer Raubgeräusche von Welsen und nach der anstrengenden Anreise schlief jeder von uns langsam ein. Durch ein lautes Knarren wurde ich aus dem Schlaf gerissen. Ein Blick auf meine Mutlirolle mit eingeschalteter Knarre sagte mir, dass am anderen Ende der Schnur ein Waller schnell Schnur von der Rolle zog. Sollte es der „Grosse“ sein??

Ich setzte einen beherzten Anschlag und schon spürte ich mein Gegenüber kräftig kämpfen.
Nach kurzen Drill konnten wir einen Wels mit 1,20 Meter ins Boot heben. Erste Nacht, erster Fisch, was will man mehr. Bei der anschliessenden Drift bis zum Morgen tat sich nichts mehr. 

Unter Tags beschlossen wir, einige Köderfische zu feedern. Gegen Abend konnte ich binnen einer halben Stunde eine Barbe, eine Karausche, eine Rotfeder und einen kleinen Wels fangen.

Aufgrund der Raubgeräusche des Vorabends beschlossen wir die gegenüberliegende Seite zu befischen. Hier beträgt die Wassertiefe ca. 3 Meter. Wir befestigten ein Seil an einem überhängenden Baum und warfen den Anker. So war unser Boot quer zur Strömung fixiert.
Als Köder dienten die Karausche, die Barbe und 2 Aale jeweils ca. 15 Meter versetzt.
In der Nacht kam bedingt durch die Ebbe immer mehr Treibholz. Anfangs löste ich regelmäßig das Treibgut vom Ankerseil, was jedoch zur Folge hatte, dass die Äste immer wieder laut an die Bordwand klopften. Daraufhin stellten wir die Säuberung ein und es staute sich ein kleine Treibholzinsel vor dem Boot auf, die uns als Puffer diente. Da ich Bedenken hatte, ob der Biss der vorigen Nacht auf einer Stationärrolle zu hören gewesen wäre, teilten wir „Wachen“ ein. Einer schläft bis 2:00 Uhr und danach kann der anderer eine Mütze voll Schlaf nehmen. Um ca 2:45 weckte mich Peter, da nun er die Karpfenliege in Beschlag nehmen wollte. Ich bedankte mich für die 45 Minuten Bonus und machte es mir für den Rest der Nacht auf dem Karpfenstuhl gemütlich. Die äußerste Pose mit der Karausche auf ca 1,5 Meter wurde durch Seegras und Treibholz immer wieder unter Wasser gedrückt, sodass das Knicklicht vom Boot aus nicht mehr gesehen werden konnte. Ich befestigte auf der Spule ein Knicklicht, um einen Biss aus dem Augenwinkel wahrnehmen zu können. 15 Minuten später: Peter sägt sich durch die Auwälder des Po di Gnocca als ich hinter mir ein vertrautes Geräusch wahrnehme. Die 60er Waller Kalle gleitet schnell durch die Ringe. BISS!!! Ich wecke Peter sofort auf, dieser glaubt jedoch an Treibgut, da sich die Spule mit dem montierten Knicklicht nur langsam dreht. Als das Knicklicht jedoch zu rotieren begann, sodass nur mehr ein gelber Kreis zu sehen war und danach in weiten Bogen fortgeschleudert wurde, nahm ich die Rute aus der Rutenhalterung und setzte einen kräftigen Anschlag.
Der Fisch hängt, zeigt aber nur wenig Gegenwehr. Im Vorfeld hatten Peter und ich vereinbart, dass alle 4 Angelruten nach Fang eines Fisches dem anderen Partner übergeben werden. Nachdem sich Peter aus dem Schlafsack geschält hatte, übergab ich ihm die Rute samt Fisch.
Plötzlich gab der Wels Vollgas und Peter wäre um ein Haar baden gegangen. Schnell wurde uns klar, dass es sich um ein größeres Exemplar handelt musste. Peter stieg vom Bug herunter in die Mitte des Bootes, um sich an der Bordwand abstützen zu können. Ich legte ihm einstweilen den Kampfgurt um, der nun endlich eingeweiht wurde. Während Peter den Fisch mit einer im Halbkreis gebogenen Waller Kalle Dreamfish Boje drillte, zog ich die restlichen Montagen ins Boot. 
Immer wenn eine Montage über den Wels hinweggezogen wurde, war dieser nicht zu halten und nahm Schnur von der komplett geschlossenen Bremse der Okuma EPIX EB80. Aalkessel an Bord gehievt, Wallerplane aufgelegt und zu guter letzte die Handschuhe übergestreift. Nun konnte ich den Drill in Ruhe verfolgen. Peter und der Wels gaben alles. Als sich der Wels das erste Mal an der Oberfläche zeigte, war dieser rund um das Vorfach gewickelt. Im ersten Moment dachte ich, er wäre außen gehakt. Ein Drehung des Welses und ich sah, dass er im Schlund hing.

Nun die obligatorischen Klapser auf den Kopf, die keine größeren Fluchten zur Folge hatten. Als ich ins Maul greifen wollte, gab der Wels einen kleinen Pfaucher von sich, der kurzzeitig das Adrenalin in die Höhe schnellen lies. Ein beherzter Griff und der Waller wurde langsam seitlich über die Bordwand ins Boot gezogen. Sprachlos standen wir vor dem Wels, als ich mit einem lautstarken „PETRI“, dass wohl bis zum Mittellauf zu hören war, meinem Freund Peter gratulierte. Schnell den Haken gelöst und den Schlund wieder dorthin gestopft, wo er hingehört. Danach ging es samt Wels zurück zum Camp. 

Am nächsten Tag wurde der Wels vermessen und abgewogen. Er hatte exakt 1,80 Meter und brachte 41 Kilo auf die Waage. Danach gings zur Fotosession auf eine flache Sandbank.
Es war ein unvergessliches Erlebnis, mit diesem großen Fisch gemeinsam im Wasser zu stehen. Nach den Fotos wurde der Wels von Peter gehalten, bis dieser ohne Hast in den Tiefen des Po di Gnocca verschwand.

Da dieser Fisch auf Köderfisch gebissen hatte, wollten wir natürlich wieder die Hälfte der Ruten mit Köderfisch bestücken. Leider erwischten wir nur eine Karausche. Die nächste Nacht ging es wieder an einen Bacheinlauf, jedoch mit 4 Meter Wassertiefe. Exakt um 22:00 Uhr kam Leben in den Köderfisch, als dieser unter einem überhängenden Busch hervorschwamm, unter dem er seit ca. ½ Stunden ausgeharrt hatte. Kurz darauf zog der Schwimmer nach rechts und ich setzte den Anhieb. Nach kurzer Gegenwehr war der Fisch beim Boot. Als es zum abklopfen ging, flog schon die Montage gen Himmel. Der Fisch war ausgeschlitzt. Er wurde von mir als +1.30er geschätzt. Bis zum nächsten Morgen gab es nur ein besonderes Vorkommniss: Ein Nutria versuchte den Po di Gnocca zu überqueren. Die ersten beiden Versuche brach das Tier ab. Beim dritten Versuch durchbrach ca. 1 Meter neben dem Nutria ein großer Wels die Wasseroberfläche, verfehlte jedoch das Nutria, welches in Windeseile dem anderen Ufer zustrebte.

Die nächsten Tage standen unter einem nicht so günstigen Stern. Zuerst zerlegten sich meine Funkbissanzeiger in ihre Einzelteile, meine nagelneue Shimano USB 6500 gab den Geist auf (ohne Fischkontakt) und die Köderpräsentation gelang nicht mehr wie gewohnt. Hatte ich noch die ersten Tage jedes Mal ein sehr gutes Gefühl, wenn wir über Nacht einen Platz gewählt hatten, so war dies in den nächsten Tage nicht mehr der Fall. Das Angeln war nun nicht mehr so entspannt wie in den ersten Tagen und dies hat sich wohl auch bemerkbar gemacht, da nur mehr Fehlbisse zustande kamen. 

Am Freitag stieß noch Christian zu uns. Da an diesem Tag recht starker Wind blies, beschlossen wir den Zandern nachzustellen. Schnell ein paar kleine Köderfische aus einem nahegelegenen Canale gestippt und ab in einen windgeschützten Seitenarm. Dort angekommen, wollten uns ein paar deutsche Karpfenangler weismachen, dass an dieser Stelle Schongebiet sei. Die beiden hatten dort einen Futterplatz angelegt und wollten in Wahrheit nicht, dass wir in der Nähe fischen. Haben uns dann aber arangiert und ein paar klärende Worte unseres Campbesitzer taten ihr übriges. Christian wollte gerade seine 2. Rute auswerfen, als die Spitze der bereits platzierten Rute zu wippen begann. Anschlag und ein Zander mit 47 cm lag vor uns. Wir waren gerade 10 Minuten an diesem Platz.

In der darauffolgenden Nacht wurde eine neue Taktik ausprobiert. Wir drifteten und sobald mehrere interessante Sicheln am Echolot zu sehen waren, wurde mit dem Elektromotor stromauf gefahren und das Boot oberhalb dieser Stelle verankert. Stationär wurde die Stelle ca. 2 Stunden befischt. Tat sich nichts (was leider immer der Fall war), wurde der Anker gelichtet und es wurde bis zur nächsten interessanten Stelle weitergedriftet.

Die letzte Nacht verbrachten wir am Ufer am Canale Bianco, wo wir 7 Italiener mit 20 Welsruten beobachten konnten, die allerdings auch erfolglos blieben. Christian hatte noch einen Fehlbiss auf Zander.

So ging eine wunderschöne Woche im Delta zu Ende. Zum Abschluss der obligatorische Einkauf im Supermarkt, um einige italienische Gaumenfreuden mit nach Hause zu nehmen.

Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Frühjahr, denn dann geht’s wieder an den Po di Gnocca, auch wenn manche Boardis nicht verstehen, wieso man so oft ins Delta fährt, wo es doch auch bei uns so grosse Welse gibt. Jedoch nur am Po kann ich 24 Stunden am Tag optimal auf Wels fischen und habe dort natürlich die besten Chancen, einen Giganten an den Haken zu bekommen.

lg
Werner


----------



## Jirko (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

hallöli posengucker #h

da hast du aber nen grandiosen bericht hier reingetackert… alle achtung, hast ne verdammt feine feder #6… und nochmal nen digges petri für diesen prachtkerl #h


----------



## Dorschi (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Na das war doch eine Woche oder? Und das Wetter scheint auch gestimmt zu haben! Petri heil!


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ..... nen grandiosen bericht hier reingetackert…



dem schließ ich mich an !!!!   :m klasse Fang !!!


----------



## Drohne (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

*Servus Werner!#h* 

Mein Weisl und ich sind echt beeidruckt von diesem tollen Fang und den wirklich großartig geschriebenen Bericht. 

Unsereren herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu und weiterhin ein kräftiges Petril Heil wünschen

Drohne & sein Weisl


----------



## fischerwahn (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

wöltklasse  - jetzt fehlt nur noch so einer aus aw

sollten doch vorhanden sein ?


----------



## rob (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

petri nochmal zu dem schönen fisch werner+peter und danke für den ausführlichen und informativen bericht.
lg rob


----------



## FraBau (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

@posengucker

*PETRI HEIL#6, *nochmal zu dem RIIIIIIESIGEN Wels.

Toller Bericht!!!


----------



## bine (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Super Posengucker!! So ein toller Bericht und so tolle Fische!!!! Drück Dir fürs Frühjahr wieder die Daumen!!!#h #h #h


----------



## Fischlifänger (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Dickes " Petri Heil " aus dem sonnigen Nordbaden |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: .


 Kann dir übrigens dein erlebtes nachfühlen , war im September selbst das erste mal am Po ( Mittellauf / 2.10m / 129 Pfund ) .


----------



## posengucker (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Hi,

freut mich, daß euch mein Bericht gefällt.

Danke nochmals für die Glückwünsche, ich werde sie Peter ausrichten.

@Bine: Ich zähl schon die Tage, bis ich wieder unten bin 

@fischlifänger: Petri zum Wels. Beim ersten Mal so einen Kracher zu erwischen ist super #6 . Gibt es Fotos vom Waller??

lg
Werner


----------



## richard (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Superbericht Werner!

Ich habe diesen Sommer das erste Mal gezielt auf Wels (Donau: Asten Abwinden) gefischt. Der Geko hat Supermontagen gebastelt. Dann sind Leber und Tauwürmer in eine 3,5 Meter tiefe Rinne gewandert. Geko und ich waren optimistisch und am nächsten Morgen, ja da wussten wir es besser. Nicht einmal einen Biss. Aber nächstes Jahr verstärkt.

Ritschie


----------



## posengucker (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Hi Richard,

so ist es öfters beim Wallerfischen. Gehört schon eine gute Portion Geduld dazu. Wir wurden ja zu Beginn der Woche verwöhnt. Wenns aber kracht, kanns immer ein Großer sein. Das ist für mich der Reiz der Welsfischerei.

Bleib am Ball, irgendwann wird deine Ausdauer sicherlich belohnt.

lg
Werner


----------



## Fischlifänger (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Hai posengucker |wavey: |wavey: .

 Geh mal ins Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber , dann 1. Saar- Pfälzisches AB Treffen , Seite 738 und 739 da gibts ein paar Bilder von meinem Prachtstück und einen kleinen Fangbericht .  

 Grüsse nach Österreich |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## posengucker (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Hi Fischlifänger,

habe mir soeben die Pics angeschaut.

#r #r #r .

Super Fisch.

Seit Ihr bei Harry und Leopold gewesen??

lg
Werner


----------



## Fischlifänger (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Fischlifänger,
> 
> habe mir soeben die Pics angeschaut.
> 
> ...




Moin , ne beim Heiner #q #q #q #q .

Das erste und garantiert , das letzte mal |gr: |gr: .

Ist zwar ein Supercamp , und hat Superboote aber der campbesitzer macht das durch seine menschlichen Defizite wieder wett .    
Würde gerne das Wort mit A benutzen , kann mich aber gerade noch beherrschen |uhoh: :g .

Und du ???

Warste beim Andy ???


----------



## posengucker (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: posengucker schlägt zu im podelta*

Hallo,

nein, zum Andy fahr ich nicht und in das Camp direkt in Porto Tolle fahr ich schon garnicht mehr hin (der Typ dort ist ja wohl das letzte). 

Ich bin immer beim Harry am Po di Gnocca.

Schreib mir bitte per PN, was Euch beim Heiner gestört hat.
Würde mich sehr interessieren, da ich, falls ich irgendwann mal am Mittellauf fischen möchte, dieses Camp gewählt hätte.

lg
Werner


----------

